# Top 10 World Record reactions



## sneze2r (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Stefan (Nov 7, 2014)

I liked Marcell Endrey's reaction best.


----------



## Maskow (Nov 7, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I liked Marcell Endrey's reaction best.



Me too. He definitely should be first


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty good list, although I would have put Feliks' 7.03 instead of the 5.66.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 7, 2014)

What about former 2x2 wr average rami sbahi? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CPRLNYfD2OA


----------



## Prakhar (Nov 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Pretty good list, although I would have put Feliks' 7.03 instead of the 5.66.


In my opinion also, would have been better.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> What about former 2x2 wr average rami sbahi? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CPRLNYfD2OA


I am wondering how he missed this


----------



## sneze2r (Nov 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Pretty good list, although I would have put Feliks' 7.03 instead of the 5.66.



Yes, me too, but i didn't knew this



PenguinsDontFly said:


> What about former 2x2 wr average rami sbahi? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CPRLNYfD2OA



I saw this and don't get me wrong but i find this very annoying  (just my opinion)

I didn't saw every WR on video so i knew there will be still something missing. Now i regret, how i didn't knew this?!:


----------



## rybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Totally would have included Yu Nakajima 8.72 (classic Nakaji fist pump). And his OH single.
Others: Rowe 2.45 avg, Sam Wang Clock single, Walker Welch Skewb WR single.

Someone should make a video of the most anti-reaction (as in no excitement whatsoever). Javier Paris 2x2, Christian Kaserer 2x2, and Leyan Lo 11.13 come to mind.


----------



## EMI (Nov 7, 2014)

Ernie Pulchny came to my mind, although his reactions were rather annoying as well.^^


----------



## kcl (Nov 7, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Totally would have included Yu Nakajima 8.72 (classic Nakaji fist pump). And his OH single.
> Others: Rowe 2.45 avg, Sam Wang Clock single, Walker Welch Skewb WR single.
> 
> Someone should make a video of the most anti-reaction (as in no excitement whatsoever). Javier Paris 2x2, Christian Kaserer 2x2, and Leyan Lo 11.13 come to mind.



My NAR had an anti reaction lol

edit: but it wasn't WR so it doesn't count lel


----------



## Randomno (Nov 7, 2014)

#2 was so funny just cos it was different from all the others.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 7, 2014)

I wish I lived in Poland, so the reactions would be awesome.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 7, 2014)

Great video. #2 was definitely my favourite. I too would have had Rami in there though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> My NAR had an anti reaction lol
> 
> edit: but it wasn't WR so it doesn't count lel



My Skewb WR average had 0 reaction.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, mine was pretty annoying, I guess!


----------



## Mikel (Nov 7, 2014)

If you are willing to include Continental records, the 1.92 ER 2x2 average still has my favorite reaction of all time.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> My Skewb WR average had 0 reaction.



My skewb single had a similar reaction. Someone should make a top 10 anti-reaction WR vid


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mikel said:


> If you are willing to include Continental records, the 1.92 ER 2x2 average still has my favorite reaction of all time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LmJgfhA-cc



Believe it or not, this is the reason my name in Spanish class is Carlos.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2014)

Grzegorz, your 5BLD WR had a good reaction as well


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Cool video, love watching people's reactions. Would be great to see a CR record reaction video in there as well, I would bet that Drew's would be number 1.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 7, 2014)

I can only imagine to non-cubers this looks like some nerds twisting a Rubik's Cube then screaming.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 8, 2014)

i love feliks' reaction,as if nothing happened to him XD


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 8, 2014)

ottozing said:


> My skewb single had a similar reaction. Someone should make a top 10 anti-reaction WR vid


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0_5sPW1ctg
^this would be no.1...


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 8, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> I can only imagine to non-cubers this looks like some nerds twisting a Rubik's Cube then screaming.



um...that's what it is.


----------



## rybaby (Nov 8, 2014)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> Cool video, love watching people's reactions. Would be great to see a CR record reaction video in there as well, I would bet that Drew's would be number 1.



Ugh, that video is so annoying to watch because of the crazy screaming at the end. Not just a YES but a YYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH YESSSS. Although it was pretty cool to see in person.
NARs I like:
Rowe 6.94: the only time Rowe looks happy (so it must have been super exciting for him).
Lucas Etter 0.96: Cool to witness
Rowe 8.91: legit fist pump
Harris Chan 7.33: need I say more
Mike Hughey 15/15 MBLD: really genuine reaction by Mike and friends
Alexander Yu 1:00.62 3BLD: I know it's a world record, not just NAR, but reaction is great.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> um...that's what it is.



Yeah but to us it's much more. We understand how much the wr means and how amazing it was that (some of them) beat it that much.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 8, 2014)

was hoping to see 2.45 in there. thought it was only top 10 i knew it was unlikely


----------



## GG (Nov 8, 2014)

Mikel said:


> If you are willing to include Continental records, the 1.92 ER 2x2 average still has my favorite reaction of all time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LmJgfhA-cc



"VAMOS!"  ("let'sgo!")


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 8, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> was hoping to see 2.45 in there. thought it was only top 10 i knew it was unlikely



I thought of that. But it seemed like the reaction was more for the single, didn't you have wr by the fourth solve?


----------



## rybaby (Nov 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I thought of that. But it seemed like the reaction was more for the single, didn't you have wr by the fourth solve?



He had a worth reaction after the fourth solve; the 1.03 single just made the WR even better.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't like the chill reactions. The 7x7x7 reaction is the best. Massive freakout was pretty jokes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what my next reaction will be for whenever that day comes that I get another regional record... it's been like 4 months :/



Confident much?


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2014)

RayLam said:


> i love feliks' reaction,as if nothing happened to him XD


I know, right?


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have my 3x3 WR reaction planned out already.
Now I just need to get fast enough......


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Confident much?



No.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 9, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> No.



I don't believe you =D


----------



## RayLam (Nov 9, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> I know, right?


wat?


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 9, 2014)

Maskow said:


> Me too. He definitely should be first



Honestly, you just can't beat that nuclear explosion of sound from Shevelsky's record. XD


----------



## porkynator (Nov 9, 2014)

very cool 
Also, #2 was unexpected, lol.

This is one of my favourite WR reactions ever:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9GzOwf2YoI


----------



## sneze2r (Nov 9, 2014)

I will do a video with speedcubing NR/CR reactions with some WR's i didn't include in this video, so if You Guys have any more suggestions i will use them


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 9, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> I will do a video with speedcubing NR/CR reactions with some WR's i didn't include in this video, so if You Guys have any more suggestions i will use them


Nice. I'm waiting to see this


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 9, 2014)

Rami's reaction to his and Jacob's UWR team blindsolve would've been good.


----------

